# American Holly harvest times



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I was told to get it in the winter, but is it because of temp or humidity? I live in SE North Carolina and the winter is different here...it may be 80 Christmas Day or 25 depending on the fronts and I really dont want to mess this up....any ideas?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Holly if not processed (milled) soon after felling in warm weather will turn a less attractive grey color, not the more sought after bright white. It can be harvested any time really...cooler weather just buys you more time before it has to be milled. Probably why you have heard winter was the best time. I milled some this summer, but I milled it the day it was felled (standing alive in the morning-milled/stacked/stickered the same day before dark) and it came out just fine. 

And for best results it should be dried fast. If it is cool and humid it may still discolor air drying.


.


----------

